# Laptop screen board part close up



## Dlog Renim (Jul 24, 2012)

if some one can photoshop them let me know


----------



## sebass (Jul 25, 2012)

nice...


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Jul 25, 2012)

with what type of camera are you taking these pictures? Or are you using one of those nifty microscope cams?


----------



## joem (Jul 25, 2012)

I've gathered about ten pounds of these but they don't do well in A/P.


----------



## Dlog Renim (Jul 25, 2012)

the clean picture is with a scanner..

the other one is a 100$ 12mega pixel camera.. nothing big deal.. pain in the... this camera does not worth 100$ lol


----------



## MMFJ (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks to me like the pictures are pretty good, generally (actually, I'm a bit jealous because I can rarely get pictures this clear without taking hours...).

Just what 'project' do you have where you need them to be better than this? If you are scrapping them, these are more than fine to a buyer (they know what you are talking about easily enough). If you are trying to make a photo gallery for posterity or something, then you might want them clearer, but then, you might just see about getting a picture from the manufacturer (which you would need permission from anyway if you are publishing pictures of their boards....).

Not trying to get in your business, but knowing the reason for the "quality" requirement for the end result might help someone know what you are looking for. I might be capable of helping with photoshop (or other types of programs - my wife has tons...), but clearing photos to 'museum' quality is a very time consuming thing while running them through an 'anti-fuzz' (or whatever it is called) to hopefully clear up some lines is not that big an issue.

Help us understand the scope of the project you are asking help with - it is much more likely you will get an answer.


----------



## Dlog Renim (Jul 25, 2012)

That is true.. i dint taught about that..

But the picture is only for my personal pleasure.. maybe i will print one to put in my ''hobby room''

I have a cheap camera.. with a automatic and a set yourself option.. 12 mega pixel but.. the zoom is way to cheap.. and need allot of lightning.. I already worked with better camera.. but the little one (100$) can make nice picture if you can get nice light and a good stand.

But now.. i did try a picture scanner.. a dam cheap one from the scrap.. see what it look.. i can change the pixel for the scanning.. one of the picture.. the second one i think.. the program told me to add memory (i am at 4gig with 500gig free space) so had to lower the resolution..

i think for those kind on little piece.. a scanner can work well.. but as soon it come a little bigger than (well tick with different elevation) the picture come blurry .. would maybe need to try something better like a pro scanner ?

So this is it.. i am just having a good time harvesting those one and look at these like a piece of art !


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 26, 2012)

Incase any of you are in the market for an Android phone, I'd suggest a Rezound or a Nexus if you want pictures... CLEARER than that above.

As for a true Camera, Olympus, Nikon, Cannon are the only camera worth buying that I've found, I particularly like the Olympus camera that you can submerge under water and drop on the ground and it's the cheapest of those 3.


----------

